# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  За последние пять лет емкость внешнего Интернет-шлюза РУП «Белтелеком» выросла в 15 раз

## ByFly

Емкость внешнего Интернет-шлюза нашей страны формируется двумя уполномоченными операторами: РУП Белтелеком  и Национальный центр обмена трафиком. Объем внешнего канала доступа в сеть Интернет РУП Белтелеком на сегодняшний день составляет 610 Гбит/с. За последние пять лет эта цифра выросла в 15 раз.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

